# I'm Rat-sitting this week!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

...and I'm super excited ^_^

My parents and brother have kept rats for a while and I've had a chance to play with a few, but this is my first time being a solo caregiver for a rattie and I'm really really happy!

Pretty much just wanted to share my excitement and ask if anyone has any cute/fun rat stories to share. 

Sheila (my houseguest) is a gorgeous little black & white girl who so far likes to sleep with her nose in the crook of my elbow stretched out across my tummy  

~Katie


----------



## corgi (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww, I love rats! They are incredibly intelligent and snuggly. I would love to have a couple someday!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I only had hampsters & guinea pigs growing up. But have always though rats were cute. Have fun with your houseguest! I


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

I love rats! :mrgreen: Lucky you!!!!! Have you seen hairless rats? Absoulty Gorgeous!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen some hairless rats, but never had a chance to hold or pet one. I bet they're all warm and soft ^_^

I have to be careful not to spoil the little one with attention, she normally gets handled by her owners a little in the afternoon and then more in the evening and I don't want to upset her balance just because I want to cuddle her all day. It's tough though!

Her cage is amazing, a double decker affair with a hanging tube and all kinds of fun goodies. Her mommy really spoils her ^_^

~Katie


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

My rats had an incredible attraction to shiny things, but I wasn't really aware...until I noticed that a few things around my room were missing. Turns out that Khaki had been making a little nest of valuables and guarding them like dragon-treasure. She was so sad when I took them away, even though I tried to sternly explain that they could be choking hazards and it was for the best.

I don't know if this is common among rats, but watch out all the same


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I love rats, and when my ferrets are gone I'll by some rats  
But I hope I have my ferrets at least 3-5 years.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

The rat-girl I'm keeping an eye on this week is a total sweetheart, she doesn't mind me or my son at all even though she'd never met us before her owners dropped her off. 

Honestly I'm considering a rat as a pet for my son in a few years, when he's a little older and more calm. They're clean, intelligent, and fairly social. My family has kept them in the past and I got frequent story/photo updates and was quite jealous.

~Katie


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh sweet! How's the rat-sitting going? I have not owned rats. My brother did and taught them lots of tricks but we lived far away so I didn't get to interact with them while he owned them. I love, love, love the hairless ones, the looks of them. If I ever did get some it would be hairless ones. At one point I researched them and from what I was reading socialization is very important for them, spending lots of time with them keeps them mentally-healthy? Anyhow it was more commitment than I wanted at the time. Maybe some day when I don't have all the dogs wanting the same thing.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Things are going really well. Her owners left her treats, food, etc and her bedding was fresh when she got here a few days ago so it should be good since I only have her a little while longer.

Some kind of socialization is very important, be it from a human or another rat. In the case of my parents, they had two females as companions for one another in a large cage, and they were both handled daily. I would think that it's the same with any other animal though, some kind of interaction is necessary for good mental health. I've always had either lots of time for a single critter or a pair/playmate for an animal to help stimulate them.

I think Charley (my hedgie) is the first pet I've ever had that could really care less in general terms is I messed with him or not as he's perfectly happy to be left to his own business most of the time.

A hairless rat would be so cute and cuddly I think, and might be an ideal friend for me since I'm allergic to everything with fur I've ever handled to some degree. I think they'd be soft and warm, but I've never had a chance to hold one...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Might be a rat mommy ^_^*

After a discussion with Sheila's "daddy", I might be keeping the little dear all to myself ^_^

Her human parents are both soldiers, and live in the barracks on base. Animals are not allowed, and Sheila was essentially a secret, living in a closet much like a secret microwave in a college dorm room.

So when I was asked if I'd like to keep her since I was first on their list of potential homes, I said of course, providing it was OK with my husband. And it is!

So any information on short term improvements in her care and diet are welcome. I have no idea what food she eats, it looks like a generic small animal/rodent diet; nuts, seeds, and these green doughnut looking things....

She's sleeping on wood shavings (again, unknown kind) that I'm interested in replacing with something of the paper variety like Carefresh (this is also what my hamster uses) or yesterday's news if I can get it. I'm allergic to the shavings and Sheila's residing in our bedroom, so one less thing, plus I don't know what they are and ALL wood shavings I've found locally don't list what they're made of or how they're processed >_<

Toys also, because she's very active and curious, and she's an only rat, so she'll need some stimulation at night and during the day when I'm not able to have her out.

Thank you in advance!

~Katie


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I own a total of 12 rats and I love them all to death! They're like potato chips and you can't have just one. You should seriously consider getting her a female companion since they're community dwellers. Rats are much happier and social if they have lots of friends. I have 3 boys in one large cage, another 3 boys in seperate large cage and 6 females together in a huge cage. They are all completely social and very lovable. I am able to interact with all of them at seperate times. The girls are more social than the boys and when I open the cage all 6 girls will come out at once to cuddle and get their love. By the way, 3 of my girls are hairless and they are the cuddliest ones of all because they crave our warmth. I've owned rats for about 16 years now and couldn't be without them. 

I keep mine on aspen wood shavings but anything you keep them on is fine. I've tried several different types and I know lots of people who prefer other beddings but for me the aspen works the best. It's easy to keep clean and is inexpensive. I make cuddle sacks for my hairless rats to keep them warm but even the hairy ones use them. Be prepared to make lots though because in a weeks time they will shred it to bits! They also have a couple igloos in their cages as well. They like to sleep undisturbed during the day and are most active at night.

As for food, I spoil my babies rotten. Along with a lot of fresh fruits and veggies they get a mixture of seeds and nuts, a variety of cereal that are low in fat with no sugar and some pasta. Rats will eat anything you give them but I like to keep it healthy. They have wheels in all their cages and have lots of time out of the cage for exercise as well. Never let the boys and girls play together cuz it only takes mere seconds for them to breed.

A rats average life span is 3 years but I've had them live as long as 5 1/2. A lot of it depends on where the rats come from. Pet store rats are least healthy and rarely make it past 2 years. I take in rescues and don't usually know where my babies originate from and I couldn't care less. I just want to give them the best home I can for the short time they have. I just rescued 3 boys last week that are over 2 years old. Sadly they probably won't be with me for long but they will enjoy their time while they're with me. The owner dropped them off at my local pet store and didn't even tell them their names or how old they are so the pet store called me and asked me to give them a forever home knowing I can't turn away a rat. They have such wonderful personalities. Of the hundreds of rats I've rescued and fostered or owned of my own I have only come across 2 that couldn't be made into wonderful pets and those 2 lived out their lives in their own cage being disturbed as little as possible but receiving the same kind of food and gentle care as any of the others. I hope you enjoy your new friend and please consider getting her a roommate. You will both benefit from it.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you for the reply!

I am considering her a friend, as I know rats are highly social and active, and I don't think I can keep her out with me for several hours a day like she would need if I were her only companion.... Just have to convince my hubby. I've kept other social animals before, namely sugar gliders, where two or more was recommended for good mental heath, so it shouldn't be too hard.

What are your rats' top three favorite fruits and veggies? I'd like to start introducing her to new things soon. I have apples in my crisper atm that are pretty fresh, and we regularly stock bananas, carrots, and celery...

~Katie


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

All my ratties love blueberries, apples, bananas, blackberries, raspberries, carrots, various greens, even a little raw potato occasionally. They will eat anything! Not a picky eater in the bunch.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition! 

I need pictures!!!!!! 

I've been trying to convince my boyfriend that rats make good pets. He did not grow up with pets so every new addition to our, furry, feathered, and quilled family has taken lots of persuasion. If you post the cutest pictures you can it will be much appreciated. Hopefully by the time we are ready for another pet my BF will be fully convinced that rats are as awesome as hedgehogs, mice and birds. 

I hope that you enjoy your new companion, she sounds adorable!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news that you got to keep her  I'd love to see pics. I've never had one but I find them very interesting.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats!!

I'd love to have rats myself (I've been reading up on them and even joined a rat forum :lol but I definitely don't have the time or space for them right now, unfortunately!

Post lots of pictures, please ;D


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyone, meet Sheila!

[attachment=1:i4agm73m]IMG_3532.jpg[/attachment:i4agm73m]

[attachment=0:i4agm73m]IMG_3535.jpg[/attachment:i4agm73m]

She got to come out for her morning check-up, and agreed to a few photos ^_^ More this evening when she'll be more active!

~Katie


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I always do a double take when you guys talk about rats as pests. :shock: 

I live in Alberta, Canada, and we actually have a rat patrol that physically stops the little guys from visiting. We are considered 'rat-free' to such an extent that if a rat is found (like a visitor without a visa, I guess) it's considered frontpage news! :lol: 

I've hears they're friendly, intelligent and clean but they're difficult for me to confirm this for myself when they're not allowed to visit.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! She's adorable! I love her coloring. I'm sure she'll be very happy with you.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

MissC said:


> I always do a double take when you guys talk about rats as pests. :shock:
> 
> I live in Alberta, Canada, and we actually have a rat patrol that physically stops the little guys from visiting. We are considered 'rat-free' to such an extent that if a rat is found (like a visitor without a visa, I guess) it's considered frontpage news! :lol:
> 
> I've hears they're friendly, intelligent and clean but they're difficult for me to confirm this for myself when they're not allowed to visit.


This made me really curious and I googled it. Seems like a really strict and strange law but I get why it would be necessary for an agricultural province. Could you imagine if one irresponsible owner let a few domestic rats escape and then bread and all of a sudden you have a huge rat population running wild and eating the crops. EEK! You would have to bring in an army of cats I suppose! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I live in Canmore (small miner-town turned tourist-town after the 88 Olyimpics) where our issue is rabbits. All because a few years ago (8 to 10?), someone did exactly that: got tired of their pets, and let two domestic rabbits loose. They are now EVERYWHERE, destroying gardens, attracting coyotes into town, which in turn attracts bears. 

Every few years Town Council decided to address the issue with the townspeople...the results are always 50/50: leave them alone or trap/poison them. No one wants to see them poisoned, of course, but when coyotes start walking through downtown like they own the place the cute little fuzzy bunnies lose a bit of sympathy.

I have a family living under my step...my BF is a mechanic a couple blocks away and has a couple who tear across a field towards him when he calls them (I think cuz he feeds them junkfood). :roll: One of the has been 'accosting' people walking nearby, by jumping on their legs, looking for food. :shock: 

Sounds like the beginning of a cheap horor movie.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there is an old horror movie about giant mutant rabbits taking over a town.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> I'm pretty sure there is an old horror movie about giant mutant rabbits taking over a town.


With a new batch for every 'couple' every month...I will likely be living it! :lol:


----------

